# 840 brute force clutch ???



## x rated mudders (Aug 29, 2009)

just got done building my 840 motor runs great tires come off da ground easily still in breaking her in so havent really gone past 1/2 throttle .. and was wondering what clutch to get for racing, I have one but for the 31s


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

I assume your Mud Racing Correct? Not drag racing?


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

vfj clutch (vforcejohn)


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Like boot said depends on what kind of racing. Ill try to help with my limited experience with drag setups


----------



## 03dsglightning (Jun 18, 2010)

Is the vfj clutch good for a mud bike ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

Imo no its not needed but doesn't hurt or gain anything


----------



## 03maxpower (Jun 6, 2010)

his clutch is for more than top speed but what do i know call him and ask or email him


----------



## J2! (May 8, 2010)

^^^ Agreed.. Vfj clutch work is for drag racing and sand bikes, it will make very little or no difference on a mud bike.. Better off just getting a clutch kit..


----------



## x rated mudders (Aug 29, 2009)

i like to mud race but just against my buddies n now im lookin for drag racing just to see what the 840 will do and then back to mudding and putting the 31s on


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

If you're only going to do it once to see what it's like I wouldnt spend too much time or $$ on it... Just go back stockish springs (depending on what tire, I assume you were going to put stockers back on it) and run her.


----------



## Brute650i (Dec 17, 2008)

If your only going to do it a couple of times then put stock secondary in and a pink primary if you have one and stock weights. Your going to have problems leaving the line so watch out for it and don't let it come over on ya


----------



## x rated mudders (Aug 29, 2009)

wow sorry took me this long to write bak but i finnaly broke in da motor raced another brute force and in a blink of an eye i was doin about 56mph and the other brute was about 7 lengths behind me dats as fast as i got her up to im putting da 31s bak before i kill my self awsome power!!:haha: ...and for da clutch ill just leave the heavy duty one on!!


----------

